# WATER WETTER - FOAMING?



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

I've been using Water Wetter with success to eliminate a problem with sticky water in a narrow sight glass, however, in my new coal fired Annette from Sabre Steam, I get quite a few bubbles in the site glass. The problem is such that sometimes, measuring the amount of water in the sight glass is difficult.
One thought I have is that becasue the bottom end of the sight glass is quite close to the cab end of the fire box, and with a robust fire, the problem is simply a result of water boiling.


The amount of Water Wetter used is quite small, only 4 or 5 drops per gallon of distilled water, and although Water Wetter is red, the solution is so weak, the water remains clear. 
On other locomotives, particularly the Aster K4s, it does the job without bubbles.

Anyway, if anyone has had a similar problem with a solution, I would appreciate hearing the solution.

Regards,

Will


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Will any time a boiler is brand new or freshly soldered or welded there is generally a residue within the boiler that can cause foaming. What we do with the full sized locomotives is give it a good wash out. With these little guys maybe a vinegar bath would do the trick. Spend some time filling the boiler and blowing it down a number of times if your loco has a blow down valve. This should get all of that gunk out of there. 

Matt


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

thumper, been trying to send you a PM with no success. I would like more info on your work with Water Wetter. Nick jr


----------



## Brooks (Jan 2, 2008)

Over on modelmayhem, Kno3 has proposed putting a wire in the sightglass to reduce bubble trouble. 
http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=20768.0


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone used this product? and if so what are your thoughts? From what I read on the label "Improves the ability of coolant to wet heat transfer surfaces by 50%". It does this by reducing surface tension.The best transfer of heat is something I believe we are looking for, as the different boiler configurations seem to indicate. Any input will be appreciated. Nick Jr


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Nick,I have used this water wetter in My Big Block 69 Roadrunner.It raised the boilling point of the Water,So as the car would not over heat.My self and a lot of crusers used it ,Worked great for the woodward Dream Cruse.You could only some times go 2 or 3 miles an hr.Big blocks like cool aire(don't get it at that speed)


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, what are your thoughts about using it in our LS locos???? Nick jr


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Nick,As I have said,It raised the boilling point of the water.In our engines I would think it would do the same.That would mean a hoter fire.I would think it would be defeating what We want to hapten,Boilling water at the lowest temp (HEAT)makes longer runs. 
I only use Distilled water in My Small Scale Engines and have not had problems.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

According to the manufacturer's blurb this stuff contains several different ingredients -

1. The "wetting agent" is an unspecified detergent - removes dirt, may act as an anti-foam or promote foaming, depending on concentration, etc.

2. Corrosion inhibitors - too many possibilities.

3. Scale reducers - reduce the effects of hard water.


The net effect in a water boiler is uncertain. If any of the components are volatile, then what is it doing to the cylinders? 


I don't have a sight glass that doesn't form bubbles during a run, especially when water level falls below half.At that point, the connections to the sight glass are getting close to some powerful turbulence - they don't call it boiling by accident.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

Found the MSDS sheet for Water Wetter. Primary ingredients are isopropyl alcohol ethers - same chemical class as antifreeze glycols. Other three ingredients - molybdate, tolyltriazole, and polysiloxane are corrosion inhibitors for various metals. Effect is likely to be similar to adding glycol anti-freeze, same class, just a slightly different compound. Probably similar corrosion inhibitors in both.


Detergents, etc. are probably too low in concentration to report.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

At a few drops per gallon the anti-freeze effects will be tiny. At higher concentrations, it will definitely raise the boiling point.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Anything left behind it becomes concentrated in the boiler... NO thanks, Steam distilled water please.


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

The Glycol in anti-freeze can trigger Asama. This was thrashed out on the Model Boats forum steam section. 
Regards, 
Gerald.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamboatmodel on 14 Apr 2010 05:03 PM 
The Glycol in anti-freeze can trigger Asama. This was thrashed out on the Model Boats forum steam section. 
Regards, 
Gerald. 

Do you have a link to that discussion? What web site, etc.?


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

There had been mention in the Magazine of adding Glycol in Boiler to improve the steam plume, I asked about it and did some checking into it. 
http://www.modelboats.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=1856 
Regards, 
Gerald.


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know anything about water wetters, but I did go to the website that Brooks had a link to and IT WORKS!

http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/fo...ic=20768.0

I have an Accucraft 4-6-0 WD Baldwin locomotive that has a water gauge glass (5mm od) that was worthless except when the engine was cold. In steam all you got was a procession of bubbles in the glass. I put a .045" brass rod into the water glass (from the bottom elbow to just below the top elbow opening) and the improvement was incredible. I am not ready to call it perfect, but I could usually tell where the water level was. I don't know if other sizes or lengths would be better or worse. Give it a try.

Dan


----------

